# Grenada Lk, MS Crappie



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got my finger on the trigger and am starting to squeeze. Has anyone been and/or care to share your experience?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Never








been. Looks like it could be a good lake. Lots of cuts to get out of the wind. Good Luck.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife and I did book a trip and will be joined by a friend and his wife who I've just recently turned on to fishing. We'll be going middle of next March.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

You got a long wait. Should be able to get a lot of practice in up here in the next couple months. You using a guide?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

We booked with Grenada Lk Crappie Guides. I wanted right after pike spearing season closes here, and mid March is when the biggest one supposedly show. There were only 5 days left in March before we took 2. 
Plenty of good stuff to stay busy until then. 
Nice crappie stickman1978, but I'd burn the hat  Go Blue!


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

Check out crappie.com. Each state has its own forum and there is always plenty about Grenada. Sounds like it can be tough but if they're on you could stick a 3 lb + fish. Another good lake is Poverty Point in Delhi, La. Last I heard they've had 18 fish over 3 lbs checked in at the marina this spring. State park there has nice cabins to rent.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Update: 

I sent our deposit in the form of a money order by registered mail to Grenada Lk Crappie Guides. My deposit arrived on 11 April but no one was available to sign and receive it. The USPS left notice, twice, in 15 days with the owner and I messaged him twice and called once. The owner never did pick up my deposit, it was returned to me today. 

We will be making alternate arrangements.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> Update:
> 
> I sent our deposit in the form of a money order by registered mail to Grenada Lk Crappie Guides. My deposit arrived on 11 April but no one was available to sign and receive it. The USPS left notice, twice, in 15 days with the owner and I messaged him twice and called once. The owner never did pick up my deposit, it was returned to me today.
> 
> We will be making alternate arrangements.


Sounds like the owner is a poor business man.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I won't comment on his business skills. He claimed that he was never able to get off the water during business hours for the 15 days that the deposit was at the post office. Without being there to verify, I wished him luck, congratulated him on his successful fishing and moved on.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> I won't comment on his business skills. He claimed that he was never able to get off the water during business hours for the 15 days that the deposit was at the post office. Without being there to verify, I wished him luck, congratulated him on his successful fishing and moved on.


You'll never hear me say this again, but smart move Dean. Lol


----------

